# Poodle hair?



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Anyone have pictures of their poodles not cut...or at least trimmed a little, but left natural? I saw a picture of a standard poodle with hair on his snout - I never knew their hair grew there! lol Anyway, he was just beautiful, so I want to see more pictures of a "natural" poodle. I'd perfer seeing standard poos, but if you have a mini or toy...or teacup, then post please! 

Thanks


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of Pepper all natural.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Thank you! How adorable! I would never have guess Pepper to be a poodle - they look so different like that!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Poodles grow hair from just about everywhere, including the insides of their ears. It continues to grow, so must be trimmed, or it'll be dragging behind them on the ground! 

Is Pepper a mix? The hair texture looks so different, and he doesn't look like a Parti Poodle, or even the usual mis-mark with the white feet (but then, I've just never seen one with white feet, just a small patch on the chest, or full tuxedo). I'll bet he looks very handsome when brushed out - the grey and white so pretty together (like he's wearing spats! LOL). 

I have Standard Poodles, and prefer their faces shaved naked, so no wet beards or stains (and nekkid faces are soooo sweet to kiss!) But Toy and Mini Poodles look adorable with face hair, and prefer them that way - fluffy all over. I sometimes give my male "teddy bear" feet, but Poodle feet are so pretty, I always shave my female's to the skin.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

No pepper's purebred, I hope. Got him from a petstore so god knows. He just looks like a mop when he's not brushed out and groomed. He looks better now with a shorter trim but he's still not in a poodle cut. I'll try getting a few pics on here of him now. 

Yeah poodle hair just grows and grows. I feel horrible when he has to get the hair pulled out of his ears but he doesn't mind that as much as a bath so I guess it couldn't hurt that bad.

Okay here are some pics with a shorter trim.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, he looks so different being all trimmed up like that! 

He reminded me of a curly haired Scnauzer in the first couple of photos (must have been the "beared" lol). Who knew they looked so different shaved down?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing i tought it was a poodle croos mini schnauzer the markings are just the same arnt they what a cutie


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

My Mother's Poodle (i'm pretty much her keeper though  )



















Keeping her hair long is a pain in the behind though-Please excuse her slight tearing-the great curse of having a white poodle.

Looking more poodlely..


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

>>>He just looks like a mop when he's not brushed out and groomed.<<<

ROFL! I know what you mean! Bo's hair is real long right now, and all I did was bathe and blow dry him (will clip and shave tomorrow), so he looks like some shaggy strange thing! LOL He looks cute with hair on his face, so I might just leave a French mustache for a change. Poodles (purebred or not) are just the best!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

There was a toy poodle that came in to be groomed today. He was fuzzy (looked like a little bear, but his beared was one solid mat). The poor guy had been attacked by a dog not to long ago, and still had healing cuts on him. His lower jaw had been almost completely ripped off, so he has a plastic makeshift jaw instead. Poor boy. Charles couldn't do a whole lot with him because when he was combing through the mats it was hurting the poodle because he was still sore.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

I like natural cuts on poodles so much more then poodle cuts.

My Wheaten will NEVER have a beard, fall, or shaved ears.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to say I prefer poodles with face feet and tail clipped. Lamb clip on pets is always my fave but I know if I ever have one (which is the plan) it will probably be in continental eventually.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I like natural cuts on poodles so much more then poodle cuts.



Spoken like a true non-Poodle owner (who has no clue)! Left "natural," a Poodle's coat would be a nightmare to maintain, and horrible for the dog.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Spoken like a true non-Poodle owner (who has no clue)! Left "natural," a Poodle's coat would be a nightmare to maintain, and horrible for the dog.


I was once told - by a non-poodle person that the standard poodle Id spent 3 hours grooming looked better before - no groomer should EVER be told that lol!!

Oh and it wasnt because id done a bbad job either - they just preffered the scruffy look!! In my humble opinion poodles are not meant to be scruffy - and a trimmed to perfection poodle is stunning.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Spoken like a true non-Poodle owner (who has no clue)! Left "natural," a Poodle's coat would be a nightmare to maintain, and horrible for the dog.


Guess that's why I like doodles more than poodles.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

First off, doodles hair can be way worse than poodles--have seen it. Anyway, my standard Riley is going thru his "coat change"--he turned a year this week. Well, despite the fact I comb and brush him at least twice a week his legs were matty . When him yesterday to be groomed every 6-8 weeks, have to drive an hour+ to get there) . The groomer, my cousin, who is a professional groomer and has four standards and successfully shows two of them--called me to tell me (and have me give the "okay") to say that she needed to shave his legs down(normally they are kept a little fuller), too many matts, too hard on her wrists to get them all. Well, Riley is still adorable but his legs are soooo thin, he looks almost like a spider--lolololol--I love him soooo much. I brought him to the nursing home today and then we went for a walk--- this woman stopped and said: Wow, what a beautiful dog, it looks like the ones you see in the shows"--so despite his skinny legs I guess he still looks pretty hot but boy is his a lean machine.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> First off, doodles hair can be way worse than poodles--have seen it. Anyway, my standard Riley is going thru his "coat change"--he turned a year this week. Well, despite the fact I comb and brush him at least twice a week his legs were matty . When him yesterday to be groomed every 6-8 weeks, have to drive an hour+ to get there) . The groomer, my cousin, who is a professional groomer and has four standards and successfully shows two of them--called me to tell me (and have me give the "okay") to say that she needed to shave his legs down(normally they are kept a little fuller), too many matts, too hard on her wrists to get them all. Well, Riley is still adorable but his legs are soooo thin, he looks almost like a spider--lolololol--I love him soooo much. I brought him to the nursing home today and then we went for a walk--- this woman stopped and said: Wow, what a beautiful dog, it looks like the ones you see in the shows"--so despite his skinny legs I guess he still looks pretty hot but boy is his a lean machine.


Awe I bet he looks cute! It's always surprising to see the skinny dog under all that fur! Lakota looks like he has pretty beefy legs,but wet them down and they look like little spindly things! Lol 
I LOVE that picture in your signature! I think he needs a captain hat!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

tcasby said:


> Guess that's why I like doodles more than poodles.




ROFLMAO! Oh, that's rich! 

I have a neighbor who has a Doodle with hair from hell (and he stinks, too)! LOL She's mad because Gus sheds all over the place, has wavy hair in some spots, and straight in others, and her groomer charges her an arm and a leg! She said the breeder told her that the dog would have all of the atributes of the Poodle (skin and hair and brain wise), plus the good points of a Lab. NOT. He drools, smears snot on her walls, sheds, he stinks, and lumbers around the house like a bull in a china shop, so UNLIKE Poodles. She's got to give him a bath every 2 wks., which is a real ordeal because of that hair, and all the work involved blow drying it out and brushing. I told her to tell her groomer to shave him down all over with a #7! Well, Gus is lovable, bless his heart. Every time Melody sees me with Maddy and Bo she taps herself on the head and says, "shoulda got a Poodle!" LOL



> Anyway, my standard Riley is going thru his "coat change"--he turned a year this week. Well, despite the fact I comb and brush him at least twice a week his legs were matty .


Coat change can be rough! Go to Sallys Beauty Supply and grab some jars of moisturizer for African American hair - even the Pink Lotion works pretty well. Put a glob on the palm of your hand, rub together, and then slather onto Riley's legs, going against the grain, so you get it right down to the skin. First use your pin brush, then use your slicker, and the steel comb. You can use this between baths, too, to keep the matting down (use a smaller amount). It looks like the hair will be oily at first, but give it a couple of hours. The hair stays very, very nice, and less chance of breakage when trying to get those pesky matts out. I shave FFT once a week, and do the rest every 4 weeks.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks so much guys for your nice comments (Sunsiberians) and the great advice (Poodleholic)


----------

